# Oh my inventory!



## NiamhACPC (Mar 13, 2018)

So this is a change I wasn't expecting: my carrying limit went from 160 to 210! Did anyone else experience this? I'm level 63 and haven't had an increase in longer than I can remember. Did they start giving everyone an increase every ten levels again and I'm getting mine retroactively?

Whatever the reason, I love it!!!

*goes to collect ALL THE THINGS*


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm assuming the max is 210 now because mine is 210 and I'm like level 89.


----------



## Charmed (Mar 14, 2018)

I believe Nintendo gave everybody extra 50 inventory slots. I maxed my inventory to 250 before and today it went up to 300.


----------



## Scribble (Mar 14, 2018)

Charmed said:


> I believe Nintendo gave everybody extra 50 inventory slots. I maxed my inventory to 250 before and today it went up to 300.



Yep, seem so. Mine went from 230 to 280.


----------



## Sowelu (Mar 14, 2018)

Yes, I was very excited to see that my inventory storage limit was raised to 300! But, then I realized that they probably gave everyone an extra 50 spaces to accommodate the new fish and bugs that are rumored to be coming in future updates/events. 

So let's enjoy the extra space now, because when new creatures are thrown into the mix, the storage limit will feel the same as it was before the increase, and will need to be utilized just as efficiently. 

Hopefully within those 50 extra spaces, there are at least 10 that will _actually _be extra once we figure out what new bugs/fish they add. Again, this is just a hunch, so we shall see...


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 14, 2018)

I hadn't noticed this until I saw this thread. I also maxed out my inventory like others in this thread, so I'm also at 300. I think Snowelu offers a good point though about adding new creatures into the mix. The storage may actually end up feeling a touch cramped if the new creatures are indeed going to be stored along with our other items. I had hoped me might be getting a new tab for the new creatures.


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 14, 2018)

Those 50 extra spaces are looking super good right now. *ω* I’m up to 300 as well and I hope that’ll be enough for the upcoming event(s). I wonder if they plan on letting us purchase more space via Leaf Tickets in the future ?


----------



## J087 (Mar 14, 2018)

Didn't notice until I saw this thread. Guess some big fish will be added tomorrow...

Kinda bugs me though that new creatures will be added. So much more to collect...
I already lack the time to properly fish.


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 14, 2018)

J087 said:


> Kinda bugs me though that new creatures will be added. So much more to collect...
> I already lack the time to properly fish.



I was actually feeling that way too. There’s already quite a bit of fish available ( compared to bugs even ) and I was hoping it would be new fish added just for the event which would then disappear after. I guess it gives us more to do on those regular days where there isn’t much to do anyways.


----------



## joelmm (Mar 14, 2018)

I hope they add new species to the game. A new pair of fish, insects and fruits would be fine.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 14, 2018)

I literally just noticed this!  Thank you Nintendo. <3


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 15, 2018)

Looks like the tournament fish are indeed kept in a separate inventory, so all that extra space won't be filled up with tournament fish after all! WOOOOOO!


----------



## Sowelu (Mar 16, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Looks like the tournament fish are indeed kept in a separate inventory, so all that extra space won't be filled up with tournament fish after all! WOOOOOO!


Yes! This was a pleasant surprise! The (much needed) extra space came with no conditions - love it!


----------



## Pookyuk (Mar 18, 2018)

At first I was pleased to see the increase in the inventory but it has a knock effect....friends won?t need to buy from your market box as much! I guess the main reason now is for the fruit they only have one tree for!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 18, 2018)

I am really glad we got more space, I had already maxed out my inventory so it's nice to get some more! =D I bet it's because of the new fish and bug types though. Still neat!


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 18, 2018)

Pookyuk said:


> At first I was pleased to see the increase in the inventory but it has a knock effect....friends won’t need to buy from your market box as much!



That's true it could present a problem in that way. Up to now I haven't seen my market box get affected in terms of less / no sales. I think no matter what, there will always be people with very little time to complete events such as crafting events. That being said I'm sure they will always rely on market boxes to quickly get items needed for those villager requests to complete those events.


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 20, 2018)

People will always need market boxes 50 more might seem like alot now give it a couple of weeks ppl will be buying like normal it cause ppl will start saving more stuff and start to again not have enough room plus we have all had the unfortunate event were every animal requests 3 of the same thing multiple times and there's none on ur islands..so u have to buy!!!lol


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 20, 2018)

I think just at the moment there's less call for ocean fish since those side challenges had you fishing up a lot. Otherwise, I've still had people buying from my market at the same rate as before.


----------

